# Johnny Stewart preymaster



## mjllag (Feb 19, 2010)

I am thinking about buying an electronic caller. I don't know if I want to spend the money on a Foxpro. Does anyone have any experience with the Johnny Stewart preymaster? Any advice/opinions would be appreciated.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I own a JS PM-4. Although it is limited to 3 cards of 4 calls each I have no complaints. I understand the Foxpros have a whole bunch of downloaded files built in but for me, I only use a select few anyway so it has never been a problem. I considered the Foxpros when I bought the JS and it was less than half the cost so it is the one I bought.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Any body know about the battery lift in cold weather, also do you find the range of calls to be what you can use in order to make good sets? I am looking to go with a caller that has more varity of calls.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I owned one for several years and called quite a few animals, both fox and coyotes with it. I did like that it would do two calls at once.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I've used a Preymaster for years with no problems---If I was going to get another electronic call I'd get a FoxPro Spitfire. Their about the same cost as the PM.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Yep!! fox pro spitfire--







made in usa:usflag:_________SB-----AAA++customer service check out all calls.com*


----------

